# Errors from a compiled android



## SuperKid (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello,

I been trying to to port an aosp rom for my device. (htc)
Its a android source and not a cyanogen one, the cyanogen one i succeed already to do it.

The problem i get is that the source gets compiled and everything but when i run the rom i get stuck at boot screen (HTC logo)

The errors i get at logcat are


```
E/linker  ( 1197):  1197 mapping library 'libstagefright_enc_common.so' at 80100<br />
000 (index 00000001) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1197): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_foundati<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1197):  1197 mapping library 'libstagefright_foundation.so' at 80200<br />
000 (index 00000002) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:1311| ERROR:  1280 cannot locate '_ZN8<br />
SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1280):<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcamera.<br />
so<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1280 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311]:  1280<br />
cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): )<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcameras<br />
ervice.so<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1280 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcameraservice.so' for '/system/bin/mediaserver' (link_image[1962]<br />
:  1280 could not load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (<br />
reloc_library[1311]:  1280 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): ))<br />
E/linker  ( 1280): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link /system/bi<br />
n/mediaserver<br />
E/Zygote  ( 1197): setreuid() failed. errno: 17<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libsensorservice.so` is<br />
 not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1281):  1197 mapping library 'libsensorservice.so' at 80300000 (inde<br />
x 00000003) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:1311| ERROR:  1197 cannot locate '_ZN8<br />
SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1281):<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcamera.<br />
so<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1197 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311]:  1197<br />
cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): )<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcameras<br />
ervice.so<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1197 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcameraservice.so' for 'libsystem_server.so' (link_image[1962]:  1<br />
197 could not load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (relo<br />
c_library[1311]:  1197 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): ))<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libsystem_<br />
server.so<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1197 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libsystem_server.so' for 'libandroid_servers.so' (link_image[1962]:<br />
 1197 could not load needed library 'libcameraservice.so' for 'libsystem_server.<br />
so' (link_image[1962]:  1197 could not load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'l<br />
ibcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311]:  1197 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10set<br />
RotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): )))<br />
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libandroid<br />
_servers.so<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281): *** FATAL EXCEPTION IN SYSTEM PROCESS: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281): java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load library: li<br />
nk_image[1962]:  1197 could not load needed library 'libsystem_server.so' for 'l<br />
ibandroid_servers.so' (link_image[1962]:  1197 could not load needed library 'li<br />
bcameraservice.so' for 'libsystem_server.so' (link_image[1962]:  1197 could not<br />
load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311<br />
]:  1197 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281): )))<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary(Runtime.java:45<br />
5)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:554)<br />
<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at com.android.server.SystemServer.main(SystemSe<br />
rver.java:624)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native<br />
Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:5<br />
07)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndA<br />
rgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:839)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(Zygot<br />
eInit.java:597)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281): Error reporting crash<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281): java.lang.NullPointerException<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$UncaughtH<br />
andler.uncaughtException(RuntimeInit.java:76)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.ThreadGroup.uncaughtException(Threa<br />
dGroup.java:854)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at java.lang.ThreadGroup.uncaughtException(Threa<br />
dGroup.java:851)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1281):        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1311| ERROR:  1289 cannot locate '_ZN8<br />
SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289):<br />
E/linker  ( 1291): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcamera.<br />
so<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1289 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311]:  1289<br />
cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): )<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcameras<br />
ervice.so<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1289 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcameraservice.so' for '/system/bin/mediaserver' (link_image[1962]<br />
:  1289 could not load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (<br />
reloc_library[1311]:  1289 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): ))<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link /system/bi<br />
n/mediaserver<br />
E/linker  ( 1291):  1291 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80000000 (index 000<br />
00000) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1291): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_enc_comm<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1291):  1291 mapping library 'libstagefright_enc_common.so' at 80100<br />
000 (index 00000001) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1291): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_foundati<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1291):  1291 mapping library 'libstagefright_foundation.so' at 80200<br />
000 (index 00000002) through buddy allocator.
```
The lines that i think making it dont boot are:


```
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1311| ERROR:  1289 cannot locate '_ZN8<br />
SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289):<br />
E/linker  ( 1291): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcamera.<br />
so<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1289 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (reloc_library[1311]:  1289<br />
cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): )<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libcameras<br />
ervice.so<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:1962| ERROR:  1289 could not load need<br />
ed library 'libcameraservice.so' for '/system/bin/mediaserver' (link_image[1962]<br />
:  1289 could not load needed library 'libcamera.so' for 'libcameraservice.so' (<br />
reloc_library[1311]:  1289 cannot locate '_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf'...<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): ))<br />
E/linker  ( 1289): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link /system/bi<br />
n/mediaserver
```
I tried changing all the camera libs but it didnt help.

Someone have an idea what might be the issue?

Edit:

When i push libstagefright_foundation.so i get a lot of other errors but not the camera ones


```
E/JNIHelp ( 1331): RegisterNatives failed for 'android/content/res/AssetManager'<br />
<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1331): Unable to register all android natives<br />
E/linker  ( 1332): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libFLAC.so` is not a pr<br />
elinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1332):  1332 mapping library 'libFLAC.so' at 80000000 (index 0000000<br />
0) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1332): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1332):  1332 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80100000 (index 000<br />
00001) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1332): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_enc_comm<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1332):  1332 mapping library 'libstagefright_enc_common.so' at 80200<br />
000 (index 00000002) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1332): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_foundati<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1332):  1332 mapping library 'libstagefright_foundation.so' at 80300<br />
000 (index 00000003) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1341): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1341):  1341 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80000000 (index 000<br />
00000) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@co<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@bo<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@ex<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@fr<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@an<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@se<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@co<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1341): No valid entries found in bootclasspath '/system/framework/co<br />
[URL=re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar]re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar[/URL]:/system/fram<br />
ework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/servi<br />
[URL=ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit]ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit[/URL].jar'<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1341): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
E/linker  ( 1344): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1344):  1344 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80000000 (index 000<br />
00000) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@co<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@bo<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@ex<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@fr<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@an<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@se<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): Can't open dex cache '/cache/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@co<br />
[email protected]': Permission denied<br />
E/dalvikvm( 1344): No valid entries found in bootclasspath '/system/framework/co<br />
[URL=re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar]re.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar[/URL]:/system/fram<br />
ework/framework.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/servi<br />
[URL=ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit]ces.jar:/system/framework/core-junit[/URL].jar'<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1344): JNI_CreateJavaVM failed<br />
E/linker  ( 1345): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1345):  1345 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80000000 (index 000<br />
00000) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/JNIHelp ( 1345): RegisterNatives failed for 'android/content/res/AssetManager'<br />
<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1345): Unable to register all android natives<br />
E/linker  ( 1348): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libFLAC.so` is not a pr<br />
elinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1348):  1348 mapping library 'libFLAC.so' at 80000000 (index 0000000<br />
0) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1348): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1348):  1348 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80100000 (index 000<br />
00001) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1348): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_enc_comm<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1348):  1348 mapping library 'libstagefright_enc_common.so' at 80200<br />
000 (index 00000002) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1348): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_foundati<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1348):  1348 mapping library 'libstagefright_foundation.so' at 80300<br />
000 (index 00000003) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1356): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1356):  1356 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80000000 (index 000<br />
00000) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/JNIHelp ( 1356): RegisterNatives failed for 'android/content/res/AssetManager'<br />
<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1356): Unable to register all android natives<br />
E/linker  ( 1357): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libFLAC.so` is not a pr<br />
elinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1357):  1357 mapping library 'libFLAC.so' at 80000000 (index 0000000<br />
0) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1357): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libnfc_ndef.so` is not<br />
a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1357):  1357 mapping library 'libnfc_ndef.so' at 80100000 (index 000<br />
00001) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1357): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_enc_comm<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1357):  1357 mapping library 'libstagefright_enc_common.so' at 80200<br />
000 (index 00000002) through buddy allocator.<br />
E/linker  ( 1357): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libstagefright_foundati<br />
on.so` is not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1357):  1357 mapping library 'libstagefright_foundation.so' at 80300<br />
000 (index 00000003) through buddy allocator.
```


----------



## SuperKid (Jul 31, 2011)

so i was thinking,

becasue this line

```
_ZN8SkMatrix10setRotateZEf
```
maybe the issue is


```
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:693| WARNING: `libsensorservice.so` is<br />
 not a prelinked library<br />
E/linker  ( 1281):  1197 mapping library 'libsensorservice.so' at 80300000 (inde<br />
x 00000003) through buddy allocator.
```
or

```
E/linker  ( 1281): bionic/linker/linker.c:2043| ERROR: failed to link libsystem_<br />
server.so
```


----------



## SuperKid (Jul 31, 2011)

Fixed the issue!


----------

